# Pics of my 125



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Left








R








Full








Cabinet


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

oooh nice. great hunk of driftwood!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

wow. nice tank. i also love that driftwood. 
are those plants real? if so, what kind are they?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice!! good job!! cant wait to see your arowanna when he gets big!!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

thanks all, i'm contemplating which background and a design for a custom canopy/cat deterrent

the driftwood in the middle is fake and was purchased from petsmart, its coming out when and if i get some rays. it was in there for my cories and barbs during the cycle. the piece on the top right is real, and the bottom of it is covered with java moss with fishing line holding it on temporarily. it's also attached to the back glass with line and a suction cup so it doesn't roam the top. i've done this with a few of my tanks in the past, and the dw with moss always collects unwanted debris and the film from the top of the water between water changes, but the surface skimmer attachment is 10 bucks well spent. if you own a canister, i'm sure you can get this to work with yours. don't know if you can see it in the pic, but there's a mid level intake along with the surface skimmer.

i took both powerheads off after i took the pics, there weren't any dead spots for the aro to chill and stay stagnant. i want to have a few more floating pieces of dw, with all different species of moss, and lots of floating plants.

the plants are all real. the smallest and closest is java fern (will attach to dw if it sinks). the other plants are, this will make you go wha..., the other plants sprouted from "hardy apontogen bulbs", purchased at walmart for 3bones. the pack came w/ seven bulbs, and 5 have sprouted. you can send the unsprouted ones back if they don't sprout after 20 days.

apparently the aro is going through a growth spurt. i paid for a 3inch, but i specifically needed it to be delivered on saturday, so we postponed for a week. it arrive 7-1 at 5inches, i called and made sure Anthony didn't send me the wrong one, and he said they all grew like that in the past week. it's truly a remarkable fish.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i agree that is a kewl lookin tank .. do u have any plans for the future to expand ??? jardini arowanas get bout 2' if given the right conditions. the tank should at least be as wide an the fish is long an 2 to 3 times as long . your jardini should grow about 1in a month sometimes more or less so in about a year u should upgrade .......... duno if u ben told this a billion times or not but i figured i should say just incase ... not trying to kill the post


----------

